# Green Bananas Won't Ripen



## PA Baker

I bought some bananas last weekend that were very green.  They always ripen over a few days but this time, five days later, they're still as green as can be.  Does this mean they won't ripen or do I just need to be a little more patient?


----------



## Haggis

Try placing them in a brown paper bag together with a ripe apple or tomato. This can help speed up the ripening process.


----------



## JMediger

My thoughts exactly Haggis ... if you want to use them up (and buy yellow'er ones to eat), you can slice and fry them similar to plantains since they are still so firm.


----------



## GB

That happened to me once PAB. The never did turn yellow. They went from green to green with dark spots. 

Open one up and taste it. See if it actually is ripe even though it is green.


----------



## urmaniac13

I never had this problem with bananas, but some of the kiwi did that to me a couple of times.  They just remained rock solid for what seemed to be forever, then, skipping the maturing process, they just shriveled up in the end... 
After that I stay clear of those stone kiwis, and make sure they are at least partially mature...


----------



## jkath

Haggis said:
			
		

> Try placing them in a brown paper bag together with a ripe apple or tomato. This can help speed up the ripening process.


 
Citrus does the trick with ripening too.


----------



## Shaheen

Using a slicer toss them in a skillet and deep fry. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and you have a snack to munch on!


----------



## PA Baker

GB said:
			
		

> That happened to me once PAB. The never did turn yellow. They went from green to green with dark spots.
> 
> Open one up and taste it. See if it actually is ripe even though it is green.


 
That seems to be what's happening this time.  I have that problem often with fruit I buy at the grocery store, especially peaches and nectarines.  I was told once it's because things are so refrigerated to ship them that they never do ripen.  Another reason to buy local produce when I can (although I don't think I'll be finding local bananas)!


----------



## GB

Yeah I heard a similar theory when I had that situation.


----------

